# Jetta 2.5 heater / air conditioner fan help...



## vwjetta252006 (Jul 31, 2009)

Just recently i noticed everytime i started the car, the fan on speeds 1-2 would make a rattling noise.... at speeds of 3 and 4 you really cant hear it cuz of the air being blown out... but after driving a while the rattling stops.....
but even after the engine has reached its normal temp.. as soon as i turn off the car, and restart it 2 min later the noise comes on again and itll go away after a few min.... sometime itll still make a noise.. but not as much.. any idea what this ratteling noise is??
The vw technician said it could take half an hour to try and diagnose it.. but i wanna know if i can do it myself.... anyone else have this problem???


----------



## RINGSROC (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: Jetta 2.5 heater / air conditioner fan help... (vwjetta252006)*

Take out your cabin air filter and clean it all out. I had a leaf in there last year that was hitting the fan. Sounds similar


----------



## vwjetta252006 (Jul 31, 2009)

*Re: Jetta 2.5 heater / air conditioner fan help... (07JettaMK5)*






















yessss sounds like something is rubbing against it..... ps where is it located, and how do i get to it? 



_Modified by vwjetta252006 at 10:28 PM 1-6-2010_


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: Jetta 2.5 heater / air conditioner fan help... (vwjetta252006)*

check the MKV FAQ


----------



## vwjetta252006 (Jul 31, 2009)

*Re: Jetta 2.5 heater / air conditioner fan help... (ENRGZR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ENRGZR* »_check the MKV FAQ

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=1
found!!


----------



## vwjetta252006 (Jul 31, 2009)

*Re: Jetta 2.5 heater / air conditioner fan help... (vwjetta252006)*

k so i took it out and nothing was in there.. no leaves or anything.. any other ideas?


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: Jetta 2.5 heater / air conditioner fan help... (vwjetta252006)*

try hitting the blower motor while it is rattling. Mine is rattling too, but I just turn it to 3.


----------



## mk racer (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: Jetta 2.5 heater / air conditioner fan help... (ENRGZR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ENRGZR* »_try hitting the blower motor while it is rattling. Mine is rattling too, but I just turn it to 3.

haha, mine does this too, i turn it to 3 for a while and it goes away.


----------



## vwjetta252006 (Jul 31, 2009)

*Re: Jetta 2.5 heater / air conditioner fan help... (mk racer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk racer* »_
haha, mine does this too, i turn it to 3 for a while and it goes away.

LOL something fishys gonna happen soon.. 
the dealer said itll be 47 to try and diagnose what it is...


----------



## vwjetta252006 (Jul 31, 2009)

*Re: Jetta 2.5 heater / air conditioner fan help... (mk racer)*

does anyone know how to remove the fan housing? or does anyone have the........ service manual on how to disassemble the dash to get to it? 


_Modified by vwjetta252006 at 6:10 AM 1-10-2010_


----------



## RINGSROC (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: Jetta 2.5 heater / air conditioner fan help... (vwjetta252006)*

I would try blowing it out from inside with an air hose. Also try clearing out the intake side under the trim piece on the right side under the hood.
The fan can be removed fairly easily, but with a good compressor you should be able to blow out any leaves that may be causing it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwjetta252006 (Jul 31, 2009)

*Re: Jetta 2.5 heater / air conditioner fan help... (07JettaMK5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *07JettaMK5* »_I would try blowing it out from inside with an air hose. Also try clearing out the intake side under the trim piece on the right side under the hood.
The fan can be removed fairly easily, but with a good compressor you should be able to blow out any leaves that may be causing it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 









will do... but is this similar to the right hand side of the old mk 4s?? i saw one forum on how to remove it for the mk4... is it the same for the mk5? 
like this
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...otify
???
ps..if u know any forums / have pics could you please post them.. i would really like to get it fixed.. as now the rattling has gotten worse.... http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif

















_Modified by vwjetta252006 at 7:46 AM 1-10-2010_


----------



## Jon1983 (Feb 21, 2009)

*Re: Jetta 2.5 heater / air conditioner fan help... (07JettaMK5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *07JettaMK5* »_Also try clearing out the intake side under the trim piece on the right side under the hood.

Could you please post a pic showing where the cabin air intake is located?


----------



## RINGSROC (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: Jetta 2.5 heater / air conditioner fan help... (Jon1983)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jon1983* »_
Could you please post a pic showing where the cabin air intake is located?

Just look at the link 8 posts up.


----------



## Jon1983 (Feb 21, 2009)

*Re: Jetta 2.5 heater / air conditioner fan help... (07JettaMK5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *07JettaMK5* »_Just look at the link 8 posts up.









I meant the air intake that comes in from the outside that leads to the cabin filter.


----------



## RINGSROC (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: Jetta 2.5 heater / air conditioner fan help... (Jon1983)*

Open the hood.
Remove the rubber molding holding the plenum cover above the right front shock tower.
There is a deep aria their where the air intake is.
If you run the fan, you should be able to hear it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwjetta252006 (Jul 31, 2009)

*Re: Jetta 2.5 heater / air conditioner fan help... (07JettaMK5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *07JettaMK5* »_Open the hood.
Remove the rubber molding holding the plenum cover above the right front shock tower.
There is a deep aria their where the air intake is.
If you run the fan, you should be able to hear it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

is the rubber moulding glued.. will it be damaged if removed?


----------



## RINGSROC (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: Jetta 2.5 heater / air conditioner fan help... (vwjetta252006)*

nope http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwjetta252006 (Jul 31, 2009)

*Re: Jetta 2.5 heater / air conditioner fan help... (07JettaMK5)*

okie thanks..
will let u know what happens..


----------



## RINGSROC (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: Jetta 2.5 heater / air conditioner fan help... (vwjetta252006)*









You can see the intake grill here.


----------



## vwjetta252006 (Jul 31, 2009)

*Re: Jetta 2.5 heater / air conditioner fan help... (07JettaMK5)*

thanks man, n if there are any leaves, where would they be located, in that lil grill or??


----------



## Jon1983 (Feb 21, 2009)

That's what I wanted to see. Thanks! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwjetta252006 (Jul 31, 2009)

*Re: Jetta 2.5 heater / air conditioner fan help... (07JettaMK5)*

i took the weather strip moulding out and lifted the plastic part.. but it doesnt go up that much.. how did u lifted so high??? i dont want to break it..


----------



## RINGSROC (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: Jetta 2.5 heater / air conditioner fan help... (vwjetta252006)*

Don't do it in the cold.... Plastic breaks easily, get the car to a warm inside spot.
If you don't have an air compressor to blow it out, i wouldn't bother doing it.


----------



## vwjetta252006 (Jul 31, 2009)

*Re: Jetta 2.5 heater / air conditioner fan help... (07JettaMK5)*

haha then i guess itll have to wait til the spring when it gets warmer... and no i dont have a compressor.... my plan was to lift up the plastic thingy, and reach in there and try to clean the metalic grill that you have in pics.. :">


----------



## burndtjammer (Feb 11, 2009)

*Re: Jetta 2.5 heater / air conditioner fan help... (vwjetta252006)*

mine was doing that for about a year and a half. very annoying. you get loud noise one 1 and 2 from the fan rattling/whining and on 3 and 4 you get loud fan noise. the blower motor was 90 and labor was 90. it sounds fine now.


----------



## vwjetta252006 (Jul 31, 2009)

*Re: Jetta 2.5 heater / air conditioner fan help... (burndtjammer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *burndtjammer* »_mine was doing that for about a year and a half. very annoying. you get loud noise one 1 and 2 from the fan rattling/whining and on 3 and 4 you get loud fan noise. the blower motor was 90 and labor was 90. it sounds fine now. 

wow wow so youre saying the blower was faulty??
was it due to its natural wear and tear or......??? was there damage done do it?


----------

